# Honey BBQ Venison Snack Sticks



## jmusser (Dec 26, 2020)

Finally broke this year and opted for the Owens Honey BBQ seasoning. Wow was it worth it! These came out absolutely fantastic! 
16# trimmed venison
9# of beef and pork trim/pork butt
5.25# Owens Honey BBQ Seasoning (WOW that's a lot of seasoning!)
2# Hi Temp Cheddar

Ground meat course, add water and seasoning, mix by hand (very cold!)
Grind through fine plate, add cheddar

Toes included :)






Stuff in 21mm collagen casings- darn seal started leaking and pushing up through top. Grrr..





In fridge over night(s) as 25#'s is a lot on the 4 rack Bradley!

Started at 120*
bumped 10 *every hour to 165 with apple wood whole time
Pulled when IT hit high 140's and no water bath














Texture was perfect for me and the flavor was off the charts. It really was the right amount for 25#'s. That is not usually the case for me. Will definitely be ordering again! Just in time for Christmas gifts. Smoked cheese and snack stick goody bags. Dog was very happy with some ends. Great reviews from friends and neighbors!

Happy almost end of 2020!!


----------



## oberst (Dec 26, 2020)

I know exactly what you mean!  I give a lot of this away and everyone has the highest compliments for honey bbq. I smoke mine 6 hours and usually add a pound hi-temp pepper Jack or cheddar cheese to each half batch of 6.25 pounds.   I have had several folks say it’s the best mix they have ever had.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 26, 2020)

Dude, how do I get on ya'lls mailing list? Both looks excellent.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 26, 2020)

Sticks turned out really good!  And I know what you mean as for the flavor...they are really tasty!

Ryan


----------



## jmusser (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks guys. Was the perfect flavor profile I was looking for.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 26, 2020)

jmusser said:


> Thanks guys. Was the perfect flavor profile I was looking for.


Glad to hear that. I still have that seasoning that I haven't used yet. Will happen soon.
We're you using a larger stuffer when you got the blowby around the seal? That happens when trying to use the 25# unit, just to much pressure for the small tube. I purchased the 5# unit for that specific reason.


----------



## jmusser (Dec 26, 2020)

7# stuffer but was doing on my own. It kept getting stickier as I continued and I think the seal was in messed up. Never had any blowback before. Good thought with the pressure of the smaller tube. Called it quits and did a few chubs. I had over committed a bit much trying to do one big batch.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 27, 2020)

Great to see some excellent made sticks, and even better to hear how everyone is enjoying the flavor!
We don't do this often, so wanted to let you all know we currently have holiday discounts on everything on the website!


----------

